# Canadian Open 2013!



## Sa967St (May 27, 2013)

http://canadiancubing.com/Event/CO2013

Registration: http://canadiancubing.com/Event/CO2013/Registration

Facebook Event: https://www.facebook.com/events/577377858961676/

Dates: July 6-7, 2013.

Location: 21 Classic Avenue, Toronto, ON, M5S 2Z3 (University of Toronto, New College campus in the Wetmore Dining Hall). 

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3 
3x3x3 One-Handed 
3x3x3 Blindfolded 
4x4x4 
5x5x5 
6x6x6
7x7x7
Pyraminx 
Megaminx 
Square-1 
Clock
4x4x4 Blindfolded 
5x5x5 Blindfolded


----------



## Coolster01 (May 27, 2013)

Dang, can't go! Too many comps in July...


----------



## Kit Clement (May 27, 2013)

90% sure I'll be in for this. Excited for my first Canadian comp in a long while!


----------



## Emily Wang (May 27, 2013)

big cubes


----------



## Akiro (May 27, 2013)

Unfortunately, I can't go  but it looked like such a good comp, with all the events.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 27, 2013)

FINALLY! i've been waiting for it to be official! totally gonna be getting in on this. toronto, here i come.


----------



## Eric Limeback (May 27, 2013)

I'll be there, yo.


----------



## yoshinator (May 27, 2013)

Wooo! I'm pretty sure I can come! Super excited!!!


----------



## frenzen (May 27, 2013)

Akiro said:


> Unfortunately, I can't go  but it looked like such a good comp, with all the events.



are you going to lv for World Championship 2013?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 27, 2013)

No multi BLD 
Classic CO events though. Competing in everything.


----------



## Akiro (May 27, 2013)

frenzen said:


> are you going to lv for World Championship 2013?



No, no Worlds for me. But I'm gonna be in France during this CO


----------



## ScottTheCuber (May 27, 2013)

Darn are there going to be any comps in northern Illinois Soon?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 27, 2013)

So I've decided I might want to down-size my collection a bit by selling some of my older cubes. I'll list a few here. PM me if interested.
- YJ 7x7 black
- QJ v1 megaminx black
- Guhong v2 black, one missing center cap
- meffert v1 megaminx black
- QJ pyraminx white (some missing inner caps)
- QJ pyraminx black
- QJ megaminx v2 white, one missing center cap
- YJ 5x5 black
- Dayan+Mf8 4x4 black
- LanLan 2x2 black SOLD
- ES 4x4 black
- ES 5x5 black
- mini 3x3s black
- brand new Guhong v2, black SOLD
- assorted de-stringed magics
- really good void cube, white
- LanLan void cube, black
- mini Alpha 52mm 3x3, black
- ShengShou 4x4 v1, black
- Other assorted new Guhong v2s
- *6 $10 Fangshis*

Possibly more to come.


----------



## yoshinator (May 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So I've decided I might want to down-size my collection a bit by selling some of my older cubes. I'll list a few here. PM me if interested.
> - YJ 7x7 black
> - QJ v1 megaminx black
> - Guhong v2 black, one missing center cap
> ...



I would love the brand new guhong v2


----------



## heroicis (May 27, 2013)

Lol signed up the second i saw this.


----------



## kevkt (May 30, 2013)

Sorry, I'm a bit new to cubing but how do the cutoffs work?


----------



## Thompson (May 30, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> 90% sure I'll be in for this. Excited for my first Canadian comp in a long while!



Yes Kit!!


----------



## Coolster01 (May 30, 2013)

kevkt said:


> Sorry, I'm a bit new to cubing but how do the cutoffs work?



Regular cutoffs - For average of 5 events, you have 2 solves to get below that time, or else you can't finish the average. For mean of 3/best of 3 events, you get 1 chance to get below that time, or else you, again, can't finish the average.

As for hard cutoffs - All solves must be under this time. Once any solve goes over the time, you are stopped and given a DNF and usually your average is stopped too. For example, if a feet hard cutoff is 5 minutes, and you are on PLL at 5, your time is a DNF and no more solves. This also goes for average of 5 events, too.


----------



## RaresB (May 30, 2013)

There are two types of cutoffs a hard cutoff and a soft cutoff.
A hard cutoff means that if you dont solve within the set cutoff time you will not be able to complete the solve, in other words you get a DNF.
A soft cutoff means that you have a set amount of tries to solve within the cutoff time, (first 2 if its an avg5 and 1 if its mo3) if you are successful in at least one of those attempts you may complete the average, if not you will not be allowed to complete the average. 
In the case of Canadian Open the cutoffs are soft cutoffs.
Using 4x4 as an example the cutoff is 1:30 so if you dont get a time equal to or better than 1:30 in at least one of your first 2 solves you will not be able to finish the average and only the first 2 solves will be recorded.

EDIT: NINJD


----------



## matisse999 (Jun 1, 2013)

To bad there isn't any magic. I was hoping for it to be in the comp. =(
But i'm excited!


----------



## YddEd (Jun 1, 2013)

matisse999 said:


> To bad there isn't any magic. I was hoping for it to be in the comp. =(
> But i'm excited!


I thought there was no more magic since 2012?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 4, 2013)

If anyone in the states/Mighigan area wants to work out a carpool and lodging arrangements, feel free to contact me.


----------



## szim92 (Jun 6, 2013)

Any chance we could get 3x3 fewest moves added to the list? I really want to get an official solve on record.

I mean, this is the Canadian Open after all, and it seemed to be decently popular at MTL2013 (more people than one-handed solving even).


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 6, 2013)

szim92 said:


> Any chance we could get 3x3 fewest moves added to the list? I really want to get an official solve on record.
> 
> I mean, this is the Canadian Open after all, and it seemed to be decently popular at MTL2013 (more people than one-handed solving even).



Actually, OH had 21 participants, and FMC had 12.


----------



## szim92 (Jun 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Actually, OH had 21 participants, and FMC had 12.



/facepalm

I accidentally looked at the final instead of the first round.

Still, 12 people out of 49 is pretty decent.


----------



## thespencer971 (Jun 7, 2013)

i would want to go but i cant witch sucks becase i think it would be fun to go to a competition. how are they to go to


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 11, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So I've decided I might want to down-size my collection a bit by selling some of my older cubes. I'll list a few here. PM me if interested.
> - YJ 7x7 black
> - QJ v1 megaminx black
> - Guhong v2 black, one missing center cap
> ...



So I've sold the Guhong v2 and a Lanlan 2x2.
I'm adding to the list a Shengshou 7x7 (normal size), some more Guhong v2s, and my club has *6 Fangshi Shuang Rens that we're selling for 10$*. PM me to reserve.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 11, 2013)

how much for the 7x7?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 11, 2013)

anyone passing through buffalo that can pick me up PM me willing to split gas and such.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 11, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> how much for the 7x7?



Shengshou? 30$


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 14, 2013)

you guys know about those star shaped pieces that hold guhong corners together, right? well, if anyone who is going to this comp has any of those and are willing to give me some, pleas PM me. thank you.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 22, 2013)

Might as well do this.

My predictions:

2x2: Justin 2.58 avg (Justin, Bill, Neel)
3x3: Bill 8.81 NR avg (Bill, Harris, Thompson)
4x4: Bill 38.76 NR avg (Bill, Louis, Yoshi)
5x5: Louis 1:17.98 avg (Louis, Benjamin, Jon Tan)
6x6: Louis: 2:49.38 mo3 (Louis, Antoine, Jack)
7x7: Louis: 3:58.48 mo3 (Louis, Antoine, Brendon)
3x3 BLD: Eric: 54.91 (Eric, Julian, Bill)
3x3 OH: Antoine: 15.90 (Antoine, Jon, Jai)
4x4 BLD: Bill: 3:22.84 NAR (Bill, Julian, Antoine)
5x5 BLD: Julian: 15:58.39 NR (Julian, Time, Eric)
Clock: Thompson: 9.11 NR avg (Thompson, Tim, Antoine)
Square-1: Brady: 14.01 NR avg (Brady, Forte, Julian)
Megaminx: Louis: 53.98 NAR avg (Louis, Antoine, Neel)
Pyraminx: Julian: 4.68 NR avg (Julian, Louis close second (4.76 avg), Antoine)


----------



## Julian (Jun 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Might as well do this.
> 
> My predictions:
> 
> ...


Well that would be great if all that happened  But are you sure Bill's coming? Also, BLD NR is 51.


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Might as well do this.
> 
> My predictions:
> 4x4: Bill 38.76 NR avg (Bill, Louis, Antoine)



:'( I avg sub40 though...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 23, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> :'( I avg sub40 though...



Ohh, completely forgot about you! Changed.



Julian said:


> Well that would be great if all that happened  But are you sure Bill's coming? Also, BLD NR is 51.



He PMed me about buying a cube at CO.


----------



## Julian (Jun 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> He PMed me about buying a cube at CO.


oic


----------



## Thompson (Jun 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> He PMed me about buying a cube at CO.



Why can't he just register like everyone else?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anyone have a good 6x6 and/or 7x7 i can use?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Might as well do this.
> 
> My predictions:
> 
> ...



but what about me  or are these just for Canadians


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 23, 2013)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> but what about me  or are these just for Canadians



Dammit, I'm forgetting about everyone  
I'll change it.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 23, 2013)

Julian said:


> Well that would be great if all that happened  But are you sure Bill's coming? Also, BLD NR is 51.



I'm coming.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 23, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> I'm coming.



You doing BLDs? I didn't put you on the thing because often people who quite big BLD don't compete in them anymore even though they're still super fast at them and could get NRs/CRs (hint).


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You doing BLDs? I didn't put you on the thing because often people who quite big BLD don't compete in them anymore even though they're still super fast at them and could get NRs/CRs (hint).



I'll probably do 3 and 4 but not 5.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 23, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> I'll probably do 3 and 4 but not 5.



Okay 

Updated list.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 23, 2013)

Yay! I'm so excited for this competition even though I'm really out of practice.


----------



## Eric Limeback (Jun 24, 2013)

My predictions

2x2: Thompson 2.14 avg (Thompson, Eric, Justin)
3x3: Eric 9.02 avg (Eric, Thompson, Sarah)
4x4: Thompson 39.99 avg (Thompson, Eric, Louis)
5x5: Eric (Eric, Thompson, Benjamin)
6x6: Thompson (Thompson, Eric, Louis)
7x7: Antoine (Antoine, Thompson, Eric)
3x3 BLD: Eric (Eric, Thompson, Harris)
3x3 OH: Forte (Forte, Thompson, Antoine)
4x4 BLD: Eric (Eric, Antoine, Julian)
5x5 BLD: Eric (Eric, Julian, Antoine)
Clock: Thompson (Thompson, Eric, Kit)
Square-1: Thompson (Thompson, Forte, Julian)
Megaminx: Thompson (Thompson, Louis, Eric)
Pyraminx: Thompson (Thompson, Julian, Eric)

Eric & Thompson to take the event by storm


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 24, 2013)

Eric Limeback said:


> My predictions
> 
> 2x2: Thompson 2.14 avg (Thompson, Eric, Justin)
> 3x3: Eric 9.02 avg (Eric, Thompson, Sarah)
> ...



Very interesting. I find it somehow unlikely though 

PS: I'm faster at 7x7 than you think.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 24, 2013)

i will take first place in all events, even the ones i cant do. yew can do anything when ur on PCP.


----------



## Daxoo (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, I'm new, and I live in Montreal Qc Canada, I've just register for this event, but I'm looking for a lift and a place to sleep for the week end. I'm looking for any one around Montreal who is interested in sharing a lift and a room or at least on or the other.

SeeYa.
Dax.


----------



## Forte (Jun 25, 2013)

Eric Limeback said:


> My predictions
> 
> 2x2: Thompson 2.14 avg (Thompson, Eric, Justin)
> 3x3: Eric 9.02 avg (Eric, Thompson, Sarah)
> ...



do I get to win more events if I wear Eric's clothes


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 25, 2013)

Forte said:


> do I get to win more events if I wear Eric's clothes



Hahaha.

It looks like I overlooked Tim's Clock skills


----------



## Unit001 (Jun 26, 2013)

Does anyone have a clock they can sell me? Please PM! Thanks


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 27, 2013)

Now that I'm coming, I made psych sheets for all events. 
A couple technicalities that I won't bother to fix: only those who already have a result in the event are listed, and I didn't remove those who have a result but aren't competing in the event. The formatting could also be better. (The last two digits of each time are the number of centiseconds; all digits before those are the number of seconds.)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16017198/Canadian Open 2013/333.txt
The above link is for 3x3 only; replace the "333" with the proper event code to see other events (222,444,555,666,777,333oh,333bf,444bf,555bf,pyra,mega,clock,sq1).
Do let me know if there are any errors.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 27, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> Now that I'm coming, I made psych sheets for all events.
> A couple technicalities that I won't bother to fix: only those who already have a result in the event are listed, and I didn't remove those who have a result but aren't competing in the event. The formatting could also be better. (The last two digits of each time are the number of centiseconds; all digits before those are the number of seconds.)
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16017198/Canadian Open 2013/333.txt
> The above link is for 3x3 only; replace the "333" with the proper event code to see other events (222,444,555,666,777,333oh,333bf,444bf,555bf,pyra,mega,clock,sq1).
> Do let me know if there are any errors.



Yay, that's awesome, thanks!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 27, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> Now that I'm coming, I made psych sheets for all events.
> A couple technicalities that I won't bother to fix: only those who already have a result in the event are listed, and I didn't remove those who have a result but aren't competing in the event. The formatting could also be better. (The last two digits of each time are the number of centiseconds; all digits before those are the number of seconds.)
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16017198/Canadian Open 2013/333.txt
> The above link is for 3x3 only; replace the "333" with the proper event code to see other events (222,444,555,666,777,333oh,333bf,444bf,555bf,pyra,mega,clock,sq1).
> Do let me know if there are any errors.



aww man, i hate being over 40.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yay, that's awesome, thanks!


No problem. Might want to change some of your predictions again though.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 28, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> No problem. Might want to change some of your predictions again though.



The only thing I'd want to change would be Clock.

edit: and 6x6 and 7x7, putting you in third.

edit2: or first


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 30, 2013)

Will anyone be selling a white 55mm Zhanchi? Mine got destroyed... and it's my main 3x3x3. ):

edit: Just bought one online. Hopefully it'll arrive before Friday.


----------



## heroicis (Jun 30, 2013)

I lost my 2x2 cube D: if i could buy or borrow a cube from someone (preferably a wittwoV1) i would appreciate it a lot. if the merch booth is up berfore my 2x2 heat then i will buy there


----------



## heroicis (Jun 30, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Will anyone be selling a white 55mm Zhanchi? Mine got destroyed... and it's my main 3x3x3. ):



I have a 55 white zanchi in DIY at home, ill bring it in


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone want to buy:
(maybe) modded konsta/florian SS 4x4 v3 with half bright stickers (regular orange)
black QJ super square 1 (the 4 layered one)

post or PM me your offers

It would be nice to be paid in USD but I'll accept CAD too. I'm only going to show up for a few hours on Saturday.


----------



## Unit001 (Jun 30, 2013)

how much for the 4x4? idk if i want to buy it, can you bring it to the open?


----------



## Unit001 (Jun 30, 2013)

Can i use someones clock for the clock event? I dont own one.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 30, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Will anyone be selling a white 55mm Zhanchi? Mine got destroyed... and it's my main 3x3x3. ):
> 
> edit: Just bought one online. Hopefully it'll arrive before Friday.



that sucks. how did it get destroyed?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 30, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Will anyone be selling a white 55mm Zhanchi? Mine got destroyed... and it's my main 3x3x3. ):
> 
> edit: Just bought one online. Hopefully it'll arrive before Friday.



But don't you have a weird colour scheme?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 30, 2013)

Unit001 said:


> how much for the 4x4? idk if i want to buy it, can you bring it to the open?



Not sure about price, offer something? I'm bringing it, just make sure you can recognize me when I'm there because I'm only going to show up for a few hours on Saturday.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 30, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> that sucks. how did it get destroyed?


The tension suddenly became really loose on several sides, and I can't fix it.



antoineccantin said:


> But don't you have a weird colour scheme?


I can use the normal colour scheme almost as well as my "weird" one. If I end up borrowing someone's 3x3x3, I promise I won't resticker it. 



Unit001 said:


> Can i use someones clock for the clock event? I dont own one.


Sure, you may use mine. I hope you like purple.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh no! It turns out that I can't make it this weekend.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 2, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Sure, you may use mine. I hope you like purple.



Did you get custom cutouts for your clock? I've really wanted to do that myself...


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Did you get custom cutouts for your clock? I've really wanted to do that myself...


Yep. 

Here's a template I made. If you convert it to pdf and make it fit the page when you print it, it'll be the right size.
http://i.imgur.com/N2RO2kI.png


----------



## Unit001 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Sure, you may use mine. I hope you like purple.



Can you bring it tomorrow? I need to see my times on a real clock


----------



## RaresB (Jul 6, 2013)

Havent practiced in ages, this might not go well, oh well should still be fun


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 6, 2013)

Try and put up results when you can anybody.


----------



## Micael (Jul 6, 2013)

4EverCuber said:


> Try and put up results when you can anybody.



+1

Keep us in touch


----------



## Forte (Jul 6, 2013)

bwang 3:59.09 4bld nar
SPECNARCULAR


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 7, 2013)

NRs of today:
Bill 4BLD 3:59.90 NAR
Julian 4BLD 5:50.16 (former)
Bill 51.18 BLD NR
Louis 39.7x 4x4 NR avg
me 3.02 Pyra single NR
Louis 4.5ish Pyra NR avg


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> NRs of today:
> Louis 39.7x 4x4 NR avg



Geez, I hope nobody gets anything too fast so that I can take the record at worlds...


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 7, 2013)

What were the podium results for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH. etc?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 8, 2013)

Harris won with 9.00 NR final round, I believe. Also Antoine had a NAR OH average.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 8, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Harris won with 9.00 NR final round, I believe. Also Antoine had a NAR OH average.



Nice Antoine! What happened with 4x4???


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 8, 2013)

i think it was louis 40.xx then antoine or bill with like 42/43


----------



## Thompson (Jul 8, 2013)

4x4 NR single of 33.46


spoiler/:kidding/endspoiler


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 8, 2013)

Did Emile get any South african NRs?


----------



## Julian (Jul 8, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Did Emile get any South african NRs?


He told me he didn't think he broke any PBs, but he might have beaten his 7x7 mean.


----------



## Julian (Jul 8, 2013)

*Some results*

2x2: Bill 2.6x
3x3: Harris (9.00 NR average), Bill, Louis
4x4: Louis (got 39.7x NR average in round 1, Thompson 35 single)
5x5: Ben 1:15 (Bill 1:09 single in round 1)
6x6: Evan or Louis
7x7: Evan or Louis
OH: Antoine 13.2x NAR average, 3rd in the world (11 single)
Pyra: Louis (4.8x), me (5.16), Daniel (5.2x). Louis got a 4.54 NR average in the first round, Antoine got a 3.0x NR single
Mega: Louis 53.xx NAR average, 51 single
Sq1: Brady 19.xx
Clock: Evan (8.1x?, 6.5x single), Thompson (9.2x), Antoine (10.xx)
3BLD: me (1:08), Evan (1:3x), Eric (1:52). Finals had really hard scrambles. In the first round, Bill got 51 NR and I got 55 all-time PB. Through both rounds, Eric got four 4x.xx DNFs, the lowest being 41 off by 2C2E 
4BLD: Bill (3:59 NAR), me (5:50), Antoine (10:xx)
5BLD: nobody


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 8, 2013)

My stuff from this comp:

2x2: Terrible, 4.01 best average
3x3: Mid 10 best average, 8.65 in finals
OH: 11.59 NR single and 13.23 NAR average (yay), 1st (duh)
BLD: 50.00 DNF by a little, 1L49 best success
4x4: 39.15 single, 42.29 average, 2nd
4BLD: 10:28, 3rd
5x5: 1:18 single, 1:24 or so avg, no podium
5BLD DNF
6x6: 2:38 single, 2:54 mo3, 3rd
7x7: 4:37 single, 4:42 mo3, 3rd
Pyra, 3.02 NR single, low 6 average, no podium
Mega: 1:06 single, 1:10.16 average, 3rd
SQ1: 25 single, 30 or so avg, no podium
Clock, 9.46 single, 10.03 avg, 3rd



Spoiler: 11.59


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> My stuff from this comp:
> 
> 2x2: Terrible, 4.01 best average
> 3x3: Mid 10 best average, 8.65 in finals
> ...



Congrats on NAR avg.! It was about time that was broken. Hopefully you and Justin (mallari) will battle it out for NAR avg. at worlds.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> My stuff from this comp:
> 
> 2x2: Terrible, 4.01 best average
> 3x3: Mid 10 best average, 8.65 in finals
> ...



We have the exact 7x7 times


----------



## uvafan (Jul 8, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Congrats on NAR avg.! It was about time that was broken. Hopefully you and Justin (mallari) will battle it out for NAR avg. at worlds.



Don't discriminate against small kittens! Phil Yu is in the mix as well.


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 8, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Don't discriminate against small kittens! Phil Yu is in the mix as well.



I'm a dog person.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 8, 2013)

Congrats on the NAR! Now I know what I'll be doing until Worlds 

Edit: my profile picture is a dog...in case anybody tells me they prefer dogs. There is no escape.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 8, 2013)

results are up


----------



## Julian (Jul 8, 2013)

Aw, I thought Harris had NR


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 8, 2013)

Phil _and_ Noah lost their NARs? Sad day to be an American and a fan of both.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 8, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Phil _and_ Noah lost their NARs? Sad day to be an American and a fan of both.



Noah still has MultiBLD though, and both will have a chance to take it back at worlds.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 8, 2013)

Is there something wrong with Harris' average in the final round... wasnt it 9.00.
EDIT: not entirely sure


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 8, 2013)

News footage: http://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=960806


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 8, 2013)

RaresB said:


> Is there something wrong with Harris' average in the final round... wasnt it 9.00.
> EDIT: not entirely sure



His average is correct, I think. I don't think Dave meant 9.00 when he said 9 seconds.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 8, 2013)

Missing a C3.


----------

